# Budgie with swollen leg



## Budgiebudg (Jan 26, 2017)

We were away on holiday and our older Budgie was left without us for a week.
His "knee-bend" on his leg has grown like a balloon.
He's take some feathers of that leg and the rest of his leg is a deep red color. He doesn't stand on his foot and we think due to the swelling he may have broken a bone.
He has spent time sleeping in a box (day/night) His eating, drinking and pooing habits are irregular. 
It is easy to see he is in excruciating pain and it hurts to see him in this condition.
It is Australia Day and getting to a vet soon it not easy.
If you have any suggestions to subside pain or know could be wrong please help.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not sure where in Australia you are located but there are some 24 hour emergency vets available (at least in Sydney) that if you have access to you should take your budgie their immediately to tide him over until you can see a bird vet tomorrow.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Who was looking after your budgie while you were away?
I certainly hope someone was coming in to give him fresh food and water and ensure he was OK?
I'm very surprised you were not alerted to the problem with his leg as soon as it began. 

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please keep your budgie quiet, give him Guardian Angel or Pedialyte and find an emergency clinic to get him treatment right away.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html*


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm sorry you came home to find your budgie injured and in pain.

Perhaps you can find an avian vet here: Association of Avian Veterinarians.

Best wishes.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear your budgie has been injured. Did the person watching him/her let you know of this injury?

I agree that he needs to be seen by an avian vet right away. Swelling that bad could be due to a broken ligament, a hairline or clean fracture, and either way he requires immediate medical attention!

You've been given great advice with regards to caring for him while you get an appointment in. I hope he has a full and rapid recovery! ray: 

Keep us posted on how he's doing :fingerx:


----------



## Budgiebudg (Jan 26, 2017)

The carers had taken care of our budgie well, he is very good from hiding pain and injury and were unaware. We suspect that our budgie was climbing the cage bars and fell of from his cage, but after going to a vet the most likely cause is gout (It was probably developing before we left him). We are now giving him apple cider vinegar and plenty of greens. Thank you for all your concerns.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck with your little fellow.
I hope his condition improves with the ACV and additional vegetables.

You can offer him room temperature Chamomile Tea to drink.
Chamomile has anti-inflammatory and calming properties that may help.

If he likes to bathe, you can offer him room temperature Chamomile Tea to bathe in as well.

Best wishes!

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee has given great advice! 

I'm glad that the vet visit went well and you are now able to know what is wrong with his leg as well as which treatments you can offer :thumbsup: 

I hope he gets well soon! :fingerx:


----------

